# Antique Tractor and Engine show



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Self explanatory


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds great wish it wasn't so far away from me!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hope you get some pictures Rusty.. if you go. Hopefully your shutter finger ain't lodged up in a bolt hole in the quonset hut somewhere


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

pogobill said:


> Hope you get some pictures Rusty.. if you go. Hopefully your shutter finger ain't lodged up in a bolt hole in the quonset hut somewhere


Iam going to take at least one day off to go, I just got a new camera for my birthday that I want to play with, its a sony alpha DSLR with 24.3 megapixels should take awesome photos. I, ll be sure to get some tractor shots just for you Bill, I now you love those old ones.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like a pretty awesome camera there Rusty. With the work you got laid out in front of you, you deserve a day off at the show!


----------

